# Which 3-D target is your nemesis?



## arrowoflife18 (Apr 17, 2016)

The cheetahs man, they be cheating.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

anything with spots sends me into a dyslexic transgender holographic seizure resulting from shooting the wrong spot .

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## robinhedd (Sep 12, 2007)

arrowoflife18 said:


> The cheetahs man, they be cheating.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Funny, I pin wheeled the Cheetah just a few targets after the Antelope. The Cheetah was 39 yards. Go figure!


----------



## arrowoflife18 (Apr 17, 2016)

robinhedd said:


> Funny, I pin wheeled the Cheetah just a few targets after the Antelope. The Cheetah was 39 yards. Go figure!


Lol nice man, I just hate the one across creek beds and stuff it throws visual perception for a loop.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

arrowoflife18 said:


> The cheetahs man, they be cheating.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


They are rough. A couple of years ago there was a shot that was set up with one cheetah broadside and the other quartering with the nose pointed at the shoulder of the broadside one. You could not pick your spot in that target set up

But for me. It's the standing bear

Or the caribou after having shot at a couple elk targets back to back


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aaadrenalin (Jul 24, 2010)

Pretty much any turkey. Some days I can hit em but most days they kick my butt.


----------



## hoytelement24c (Jun 4, 2013)

Any target i don't hit a 12 or 14 on lol


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Laying down deer. Ugh. Just throws me off most times. Or the small black bears where I shoot them for 10 yards too far not paying attention. 

Oddly, I love groundhogs. Some of my best shots have been a standing groundhog.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

That old jake turkey ,I'm glad you only see tham at local shoots .That target gets me everytime .


----------



## N&N Waterfowl (Jul 14, 2015)

The javelina always seems to give me fits!!! Those white stripes always seem to blend together!!


----------



## mastermind (Jun 16, 2011)

Small/micro sized standing bear(gummy bear).....good god that target is pure evil!


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

small standing bear ... especially if its black


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

mastermind said:


> Small/micro sized standing bear(gummy bear).....good god that target is pure evil!


Agreed. Hate that thing.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Definitely the Javelina. I hate that b***ard. I'm usually off 10 yards on him.


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

Not a big fan of the black panther, but absolutely despise the black buck.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Rinehart - 
the Bobcat - it just flat out doesn't make sense where you shoot it, there is no core to aim off of and its a flat brown portion to aim at.
Second is the rising bore - again nothing to aim at and you have to shoot it in the guts.....uggh

McKenzie - none really, leopard and fallow (no longer in play for ASA) can cause issues for me at times because of the spots. I find the McKenzies much easier to aim off of, the muscle definitions etc really give a point of reference. 

Rineharts feel like aiming at a piece of cardboard at times.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hyena especially set back in the shade around 37 or so yards. The spotted ones all suck. Sitting black panther forget the lower 12.


----------



## robinhedd (Sep 12, 2007)

derwet said:


> Not a big fan of the black panther, but absolutely despise the black buck.


True that! That black buck is a dandy!


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Any Turkey, I hate them.


----------



## josh1974 (May 25, 2014)

The peccary.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Boatman71 said:


> Any Turkey, I hate them.


Me too , I don't think I've ever hit a 10 on any . Real birds the 10 is much BIGGER .


----------



## josh1974 (May 25, 2014)

Garceau said:


> Rinehart -
> the Bobcat - it just flat out doesn't make sense where you shoot it, there is no core to aim off of and its a flat brown portion to aim at.
> Second is the rising bore - again nothing to aim at and you have to shoot it in the guts.....uggh
> 
> ...


Agree......don't like Rineharts


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

The rinehart black panther! Kicks my tail every dang tournament!!


----------



## Eric Gregg (Nov 8, 2013)

Small coyote. I over judge that little sucker every time. They usually throw it in after a larger wolf or large deer and make sure that a log or something is in front of it too.


----------



## N&N Waterfowl (Jul 14, 2015)

Eric Gregg said:


> Small coyote. I over judge that little sucker every time. They usually throw it in after a larger wolf or large deer and make sure that a log or something is in front of it too.


That's another one that is an issue for me...at a shoot this last weekend where they had the small coyote right after a wolf target...I over judged that thing by 8 yards


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Fallow Deer.....Cost me what may have been my only chance at a IBO World Championship a few years ago...and a few shoots since then!!! HATE IT!!!!!:Cry:


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

aaadrenalin said:


> Pretty much any turkey. Some days I can hit em but most days they kick my butt.


Turkeys suck!!! It takes nothing to rotate it just a few inches, and the 12 is now not where you thought.


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Black panther kicks my rear!!


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Polar bear and mountain goat. I HATE targets that are completely white. Not trying to be racist or anything, they just mess with my eyes!


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Black buck, and gators.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Anything black!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Javilina, I don't even think I spelled javilina correctly and I sure as hell can't judge it. Over the last three years it has cost me over and over when I was shooting really strong. I want to pour a gallon of gas on every one of them and light them.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

iammarty said:


> Polar bear and mountain goat. I HATE targets that are completely white. Not trying to be racist or anything, they just mess with my eyes!


The polar bear on our course is easier than it looks. If it has the ripples on the chest, and the light is right, the point of one of those V's is the 12. The goat, yeah hateful shot out thing that I'll likely get another chance at Sunday. Best hope there is a lot of holes so you can see something.


----------



## kevinpse (Dec 22, 2013)

Alligator barely clip foam each time

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## shootahoyt77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Any turkey and that d**n black panther!


----------



## Devil Horns (Apr 13, 2011)

The alligator gets me every time. I always shoot low and skin the belly.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Any of those that I miss....that means just about any of 'em on any given day.


----------



## N&N Waterfowl (Jul 14, 2015)

Padgett said:


> Javilina, I don't even think I spelled javilina correctly and I sure as hell can't judge it. Over the last three years it has cost me over and over when I was shooting really strong. I want to pour a gallon of gas on every one of them and light them.


I second that idea!!


----------



## robinhedd (Sep 12, 2007)

Padgett said:


> Javilina, I don't even think I spelled javilina correctly and I sure as hell can't judge it. Over the last three years it has cost me over and over when I was shooting really strong. I want to pour a gallon of gas on every one of them and light them.


We had a Javi target at a shoot this weekend that was on 3' rebar stakes, so he was up about waist high! That made the target easier for me, but then a couple targets later there he was again on the ground. Man, what a great way to mix it up. Hats off to whoever set those targets. Robinhedd


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

robinhedd said:


> We had a Javi target at a shoot this weekend that was on 3' rebar stakes, so he was up about waist high! That made the target easier for me, but then a couple targets later there he was again on the ground. Man, what a great way to mix it up. Hats off to whoever set those targets. Robinhedd


OK, I'm going to have to set the alligator like this. :angel:


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

Nemesis: any dinosaur. I normally like novelty targets, but I. HATE. THOSE.

Favourite: mosquito. I love that target! The tiny little 11 ring smack dab in the centre of the round-shaped body is so fun to aim at.


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

Black buck....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## muddypinkboots (Sep 14, 2012)

For sure the little black bears, we call em "Teddy Grahams" because they feel about the size of the snack crackers after the big targets. Also the small Rinehart stegosaurus. I think I've had toy animals bigger than that dinosaur.


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

The rising Boar .


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

The Mckenzie wolf have a hard time judging him probably 80% of the time I'm short on him by about 3 yards


----------



## bowdad! (Mar 6, 2016)

My kid came up last on a turkey this weekend and the twelve was full. I guess he saw line at the bottom so he went to his knees to get the angle he wanted and drilled it. It is his favorite target. The bless buck is his worst.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Alligator and coyotes


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok this is stupid, and there is no reason for it because it is such an easy target but I hate the friggen Grizzly bear. It is a big kill zone but for some reason I misjudge that target all the time. 10's and 8's. I've resigned myself to the fact I am NOT going grizzly hunting with a bow.


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

TroyP said:


> Ok this is stupid, and there is no reason for it because it is such an easy target but I hate the friggen Grizzly bear. It is a big kill zone but for some reason I misjudge that target all the time. 10's and 8's. I've resigned myself to the fact I am NOT going grizzly hunting with a bow.


Judging that target is tricky lol so big it looks closer 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Turkey,turkey and turkey ! I can be barring down on the 12 with a smooth release and catch a line cutter 10 if I'm lucky . No mater if it's 15y or 40y those turkeys got me whooped !


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I hated the Corsican ram. Those stubby legs and big body would mess me up.


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

White Mt Goats...White Sheep....I just can't make out scoring rings on longer shots on those white targets in the bright sun we have here


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

How about a bles-leopard?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

chiefjason said:


> How about a bles-leopard?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242


Why not a cor-leopard. Tgats not a blesbuk body


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Close enough. Lol


----------



## El Chupacabra (Mar 18, 2010)

The turkeys get me every time.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

Does anything past 30 yds count? Dang eyes...


----------



## Leopard78ol (Mar 2, 2016)

The Foxes are my nemesis. Always seem to misjudge them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

chiefjason said:


> How about a bles-leopard?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242


This almost raises a new thread: what's your favourite "hybrid" [aka pieced together] 3D target? Best I've seen to date would be a backwards deer body with a coyote head - in other words, the head was stuck unapologetically onto the @ss. The scoring area on "El Repurposo" was hand cut - poorly - with an exacto knife. ~Classic~


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Javilina seem to have my number this year, used to be one of my favorite targets but now I cant hit a 10, and turkeys give me some trouble too.


----------



## cookiefree1969 (Dec 28, 2012)

Any black target. I think I have been the first shooter on probably 90% of those targets this year. Tough....


----------



## ranger118 (Jan 31, 2015)

Front facing standing black bear! Its funny how a target gets in your head and you've already discounted your shot before you even aim!


----------



## happycamper08 (May 7, 2016)

One course around here used to put a standing bear about 15 yards into the woodline and put the stake about 20 yards out into a field. When the sun is out it disappears at full draw. If I hear the arrow hit foam I am happy.


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

The rhineheart wolverine, it doesn't give you any room high or low, and the IBO likes to put this target way out there!!!


----------



## Matthew R (May 29, 2016)

I second that


----------



## ChrisG45 (Aug 29, 2014)

Mine is the sideways bear leaning against a tree,never judge it right

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Shot a going away black boar on the other side of a creek today. Mentally, it just felt wrong to hold on his spine/hips for a target. What were they thinking? Story was one of the guys saw the rings and said, "I've never seen a target with rings there." So they set it up. Ugh. The 3 yard ground hog was not very kind to me either. And I'm usually good with them.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

all of them


----------



## boilermaker60 (Mar 22, 2015)

Definitely any turkey for me

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Downs (Feb 3, 2016)

For me the small standing bear.


----------



## Sixx (Feb 7, 2014)

Hill Country buck.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

What did I tell ya? Supposedly sent to me today from my "friends".


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

sagecreek said:


> What did I tell ya? Supposedly sent to me today from my "friends".


Saw that on Facebook today....lol


----------



## robinhedd (Sep 12, 2007)

True to form I shot a 8 on the Pronghorn Antelope @ ASA London Ky, I figure I'm lucky when I stay in the insert on him. LOL


----------



## INeedYourBoots (May 29, 2016)

Anything laying on the ground


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Seems like once they say "shootem up" they all become my nemesis....:noidea:


----------



## robinhedd (Sep 12, 2007)

Breaking News! I repeat, Breaking News! I pin-wheel 12'd the pronghorn antelope this morning! Shoulda took a pic of it! Robinhedd


----------



## BURGIEFISH (Feb 23, 2014)

Rhinehart Caribou. It's always set up at 70+ now matter where I go..


----------



## BMullins (Aug 6, 2012)

the Poison Frog


----------



## Whitetail32 (Jun 25, 2016)

Turkey's I always struggle with them.


----------



## 419donny (Jun 22, 2008)

All of the R&B brand!


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Believe it or not it's the Elk targets, hardly ever shoot them well. If I'm using my Recurves it a whole different ballgame, I hammer them in the 12 Ring most of the time, in my world that's all that matters.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

The carp target. I attended my first real shoot last weekend. They set it up in the bank of a creek. Maybe < 10yrd. Down hill about ten ft. Shot right over the top, into the creek. Hauled tail down the embankment and into the water. Second step was on mossy rock and all the way down I went.

As I trudged up the hill soak, I told everyone, "Don't miss the carp!"


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

But I finished 4th, so not complaining too much.


----------



## sitsintree88 (Apr 5, 2015)

Turkey for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iabowhunter345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Small standing bear always gets me


----------



## lukecowan99 (Apr 21, 2013)

The stinking Cougars/panthers/mountain lions always get me. At Texas State 4-H they always love put a black one at about 35-42 yards and put it in the middle of a shadow. Gets me every time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

At one time or another I've been screwed by ALL of them! I have had few different kidney my confidence. My first real "hater" was the Hyena! More recently the Chamois I tended to aim a little more towards the center than hard on the 12. Upon further review........ Right now I'm thinking the Black Buck causes me to focus more on the 10 than the 12.

Turkeys in general suck! Unless you have _very _good eyes and the sun is just right most turkeys at 40 or more yards are going to lead the course in creating "Target Rage!"


----------



## sheepman89 (Jul 5, 2016)

Turkey or bedded buck


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nothing like first shot of the morning being the javillina all tucked back in the woods at 43yds or so. Nice and grey out, flat light on a little target, cannot even see the spots let alone the scoring rings.


----------

